
Siraj Raval – Plagiarism Again - GantMan
https://medium.com/@gantlaborde/siraj-raval-no-thanks-fe23092ecd20
======
sarcasmatwork
So he's a liar and committed fraud.... Maybe this is something law enforcement
should know about?

